# Sunshine State Steak Cook-off



## sunshine steak (Jan 12, 2011)

*3rd Annual Sunshine State Steak Cook-Off

www.ssss.cookoff.com

*



Jan. 26th 2013, Ave Maria, FL- registration begins at 9am



   We have at least 30 grill team.



Top prize $1000.




We have 16 oz. Rib eyes for the competition!



All you need is a grill & $100 entry fee.



Comment on this thread and we will get you more info., if you are interested!



*http://www.donahueacademy.org/sunshinestatesteakcookoff/*


----------

